# Gateway 7322GZ Disassembly



## live24wheel (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Gateway 7322GZ that is giving me all kinds of trouble. I need to completely remove the screen as it is broke and also the keyboard as it has a broken off key to replace them both. I got all the screws out of the bottom but it will not completely seperate. It looks as if there are 4 screws under the screen that need to be removed but im not sure. How do I get the laptop the res of the way apart so I can get the keyboard and screen replaced? 

Thanks for any help,
Tom


----------



## farmeunit (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.fixya.com/support/t277078-removing_bezel_off_gateway_7322gz



> If you havent yet received a response, here it is:
> 
> First, turn the notebook over so that the bottom is up. Remove the 2 screws at the back (where all input devices are located) and I think also the one above where it is imprinted "Gateway 7322" (w/input rating and such).
> 
> ...


----------



## live24wheel (Jan 27, 2008)

OK I ordered an LCD screen but believe I may have orderd the wrong one per the pictures. The P/N on mine is LTN154X1-L03. It is going into a Gateway 7322GZ, the one I ordered came out of an Emachines but does have the same P/N. It appears to have 2 extra plugs.... Mine has 3 and this one has 5. Do you guys think it will still work?
http://www.hammerheadtech.com/commerce/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=19194

Thanks,
Tom


----------

